#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   unklare Schmerzen am ganzen Körper >

## spreisel

Hallo zusammen,
vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen. Seit langer Zeit leide ich schon unter unklaren Muskel- und Gelenkschmerzen. Alle Röntgen-, CT- und Blutuntersuchungen waren ohne Befund. Es gab bei den Blutuntersuchungen keine Anzeichen auf Rheuma- oder andere Entzündungsfaktoren. Alle Blutwerte o.B. Außerdem leide ich an unerklärlichen Kopf-, Magen- und Darmbeschwerden. Es wurden ein Ct vom Kopf gemacht - ohne Befund - es wurden Magen- und Darmspiegelungen durchgeführt - alles o.B. - es ist alles sehr frustrierend. Auch machen mir ständige Müdigkeit, extreme Mundtrockenheit, Haarausfall und vor allem dieses extremes "Globusgefühl" im Hals sehr zu schaffen. Keiner weiss, was es ist. Mein Hausarzt hat sehr, sehr weitreichende Untersuchungen durchgeführt - aber alles war ohne Befund - ich hab mal im Internet recherchiert - hab die Symptome eingegeben - und habe  für mich rausgezogen, dass es sich vielleicht um Fibromyalgie handeln könnte :Huh?: ?? Vielleicht leidet ja jemand unter dieser Krankheit und kann mir helfen? Wenn es nicht so sein sollte, um so besser. Aber momentan geht es mir ziemlich Scheiße, ich komme mir vor wie ein Simulant. Aber die Schmerzen sind da, die lassen sich nicht wegdiskutieren!!!! Schmerzmittel helfen nicht, also nehme ich auch nichts.  :Cry:

----------


## Gefloxte Fipsi

Hast du in den letzten Monaten ein Antibiotikum mit Fluorchinolonen eingenommen? Hab ähnliche Syptome und bei mir kommts von Levofloxacin. Lg Fipsi

----------


## teeem

Hallo, 
Fibromyalgie kann es sein, ist aber eine Ausschlussdiagnose. Sie sollten sich in die Obhut eines Psychosomatisch ausgerichteten Arztes begeben. Gerade im Verbindung mit de Globusgefühl das oft, ebenso wie die Fibromyalige eine deutlich psychologische Komponenten hat.

----------


## Hiltrud

Hallo spreisel, Du solltest Dir vielleicht einen Arzt suchen der sich mit Fibro auskennt, evt. einen Rheumatologen. 
Die Diagnose wird oft auch über die Tenderpoints gestellt. Ich selbst hab die Diagnose vor ca 3 Monaten bekommen. 
Ich habe auch oft schmerzen in den Muskeln teilweise auch in den Gelenken und ich bin Morgens oft eifach steif und komme kaum in Gang.
Nicht den Mut verlieren und wirklich mal nach einem guten Arzt suchen, Tipps findust Du auch evt. in Fibro Foren. 
LG Truda

----------


## JUSCHKA

Seit wann und wo ist denn genau nachgewiesen worden, dass es sich bei Fibromyalgie um eine psychosomatische Erkrankung handelt bzw. das diese Erkrankung überhaupt eine psychische Komponente hat, außer die durch die Folgen, wegen der Dauerschmerzen zB.? Welche Anhaltspunkte gibt es dafür? 
Globusgefühl kann ebenso bei körperlichen Erkankungen auftreten!
 @_spreisel_ ... hast du die genauen Laborwerte der Schilddrüsenuntersuchung und würdest sie hier posten? (TSH, ft3 und ft4) 
Wurden außerdem Werte wie Vitamin D, Vitamin B12, Folsäure, Zink, Magnesium, Ferritin untersucht?
Wurden H2-Atemtests mit Fruktose, Lactose und Sorbit durchgeführt, um Intoleranzen auszuschließen? Wurde eine Histaminintoleranz ausgeschlossen?
Beschränkt sich die Trockenheit nur auf den Mund, oder sind auch zB. die Augen oder die Nasenschleimhaut  betroffen?
Welcher Art sind die Magen/Darm Beschwerden? Eher Durchfall, Verstopfung oder Beides im Wechsel? Sodbrennen? 
Das Fibromyalgie Syndrom tritt auffallend häufig mit Schilddrüsenproblemen (auch bei Hashimoto Thyreoiditis und M.Basedow) oder auch mit anderen Autoimmunerkrankungen auf.
Ohne einen Blick auf die genauen Werte, kann man dazu aber leider nichts sagen. Einem "in Ordnung" vom Arzt, ist aus Erfahrung vieler Patienten, eine gesunde Skepsis entgegenzubringen. 
Viele Grüße ...
Juschka

----------


## teeem

> Seit wann und wo ist denn genau nachgewiesen worden, dass es sich bei  Fibromyalgie um eine psychosomatische Erkrankung handelt bzw. das diese  Erkrankung überhaupt eine psychische Komponente hat, außer die durch die  Folgen, wegen der Dauerschmerzen zB.? Welche Anhaltspunkte gibt es  dafür?

 Sie wollen jetzt doch nicht ernsthaft bestreiten das bei der Fibromyalgie psychosoziale Faktoren eine Rolle spielen? Ich kann ihre kruden Theorien wirklich nicht mehr hören! Verunsichern Sie die Menschen nicht, lesen Sie lieber die Leitlinien:  http://www.awmf.org/uploads/tx_szlei...2012-04_01.pdf

----------


## JUSCHKA

Entschuldigung ... ich bin wohl dem irrigen Glauben verfallen, dass es noch ein Leben außerhalb der "Leitlinien" gibt. Ich habe lediglich nach Beweisen gefragt, die einen psychischen Hintergrund eindeutig belegen können und habe keinerlei Theorien aufgestellt.  
Psychosoziale Faktoren können doch aber bei fast allen Krankheiten eine Rolle spielen ... oder nicht? Magengeschwüre, Herzinfarkte ... ja sogar Lungenkrebs kann doch über 7 Ecken mit solchen Faktoren zusammenhängen. Die Frage ist doch hier aber auch, welche Rolle dies spielt ... psychosomatisch oder somatopsychisch?
Das bei einem Teil der Patienten auch "psychische Auffälligkeiten" vorliegen, ist ja durchaus möglich und richtig. Aber auch unter nicht Fibromyalgiegeplagten gibt es dieses. Das Dauerschmerz auch irgendwann zur psychischen Belastung wird und auch zu Depressionen führen kann, ist doch auch von anderen Krankheiten bekannt. 
Ist nicht immer noch so ziemlich das ganze große Gebiet "Psychologie", eine krude Theorie?

----------


## Hotte

Mache mal eine Kur mit fettem Weihrauchöl 4 Wochen lang täglich 3 mal 20 Tropfen in den Mund und ganz langsam Schlucken.

----------


## jobwa

Ja Hotte...und wieder das Mittel für alles, hab schon drauf gewartet.

----------


## coffeequeen

Wurde mal mittels szintigraphie und oder untraschall was abgeklärt

----------


## teeem

was denn abgeklärt?

----------

